# Fluval ebi



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure if its a good price but Terra had a Fluval ebi on sale for $65. 

Also, had an AC 50 for $30. Not sure when the sale is on till. 

Fish are 30% off till tomorrow. 

Later

Wil


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

Where is Terra?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

It is in Milton. Britannia just west of Trafalgar.

Terra Greenhouses 
12800 Britannia, Milton, ON L0P 1E0
905-876-4000


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Not sure if its a good price but Terra had a Fluval ebi on sale for $65.
> 
> Also, had an AC 50 for $30. Not sure when the sale is on till.
> 
> ...


Hey Wil,

First of all a Happy New Year to you and all the best in 2013.

Did they have any nice cichlids at Terra? I went there on Friday but forgot the fish house was only open on the weekends in the winter.

Take care.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Wil,
> 
> First of all a Happy New Year to you and all the best in 2013.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul!

Happy new year to you also!! I hope you have a fantastic 2013 as well. That sucks, I've done that before! LOL I have asked in the past and if the right person was in Jason or Judy I think, they would let me in.

As for fish, there really wasn't too much there. They did have a male Dragon blood but it definitely wasn't a nice as the one I got from you. One of his girls is holding now, I'll let you know how that batch looks. Hopefully not too many regular coloured ones and hopefully not too many deformed ones.

Wil


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Tbird said:


> It is in Milton. Britannia just west or Derry


I come to Milton once a month, can you please give the nearest intersection , along the road and plaza.. thanks


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry I just edited the intersection with address and phone number.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Tbird said:


> sorry I just edited the intersection with address and phone number.


Thanks a lot


----------

